# Common Lab Tests from American Medical Association



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm not sure if this should go here or the Disc side, but I'm sure Jeff will let me know!







This is a link that explains common lab tests. The url is: http://www.ama-assn.org/insight/gen_hlth/blood/blood.htm Here's the table of contents, but you'll have to go to the article to access the information:Common Laboratory Tests: What They Are and Why Your Doctor Ordered Them Common laboratory tests Fecal occult blood test (Hemoccult)Pap testUrinalysisWhat is a blood test? CalciumComplete blood cell (CBC) count Red blood cell tests Red blood cell (RBC) count Hematocrit Hemoglobin White blood cell tests White blood cell (WBC) count Differential blood count (Diff) Platelet count Cholesterol and triglyceride Cholesterol Triglyceride Electrolytes: sodium, potassium, chloride, carbon dioxide Blood glucose (or blood sugar) Hepatitis Kidney function tests: blood urea nitrogen (BUN) and creatinine Liver function tests: ALT, AST, gamma GT, and bilirubin Prostate specific antigen (PSA) Thyroid function tests: TSH and T4 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

These all look so familiar to me. I work in a lab!!!! I'm a HT(ASCP)-I'm currently taking my state boards! Hopefully by Dec. I'll be all done!I'm glad that there are sites to inform people about the different blood tests and general lab tests. It's important to know what your doctor is doing for that you could ask questions and hopefully get answers....Brandi


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Brandi. Most of the time we go and get our blood work without thinking much more than that. I was pretty fascinated by this info myself.







JeanG


----------

